# Ballet



## kawa11 (18 Jun 2011)

Yeah, that title really doesn't seem to fit in with all the "BMQ tips" and "Turmoil in..." threads.

I've noticed that sports activities [and in some cases martial arts] are offered at a variety of bases but nothing I've seen yet is geared towards my little girl's extra-curricular hobbies.
I'm pretty sure somewhere like Victoria or Halifax will have one - but does anyone have knowledge about dance classes/ballet for young children?

Is my family more subject to the availability of classes being offered by the township(s) closest to the base(s) we get posted to?


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jun 2011)

Programs offered on base will vary from location to location just like it varies from municipality to municipality.


----------



## kawa11 (18 Jun 2011)

Lucky for my kids my wife is so resourceful..


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jun 2011)

Frig, 

I thought this was a thread about Crossovers, in Barrie.

dileas

tess


----------



## kawa11 (18 Jun 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Frig,
> 
> I thought this was a thread about Crossovers, in Barrie.
> 
> ...


Ballet? Crossovers!?

Why would I post _that_ in, "The Home Front"?



Somewhere the baby CF Jesus is crying into a cadpat handkerchief..


----------



## Loachman (18 Jun 2011)

Where else would you post it?


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Jun 2011)

For some, it has been home  :nod:


----------



## kawa11 (18 Jun 2011)

How did this go from a sweet, almost embarrassing question about children's dance class to this..? :facepalm:


----------



## Strike (19 Jun 2011)

kawa11 said:
			
		

> How did this go from a sweet, almost embarrassing question about children's dance class to this..? :facepalm:



Because it's Army.ca...DUH!   ;D


----------



## medicineman (19 Jun 2011)

I can't think of a class like that on Base here in Esquimalt, but there are classes about town for them.  Here's the website for Personnel Support Programs in Esquimalt - it'll give you an idea of programs the Base rec group offers.   http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/esquimalt/EN/Pages/default.aspx 

BTW Tess - most Borden/Barrieites refer to Crossovers by other names - usually Bendovers or I feel more appropriately, Leftovers  :nod:

MM


----------

